# Do you feel sexually desirable?



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Erm, not at this exact moment in time, no. But in the right circumstances, yeah, I feel sexually desirable. I don't think I'm universally attractive or conventionally sexy. My last partner told me that "despite [my] lack of photogenicness, [I'm] rather sexy" - which as far as compliments go, well, I was rather flattered :laughing:. There's a lot about my body (and everyone's) to love, even if we personally don't see it.

I am pretty aware of myself as a sexual being. Especially if I'm horny. However, if I'm that blend of horny, lonely and bored... Well I become acutely aware of myself as a sexual being, but I feel like I become less sexually desirable... Couldn't tell you why.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes. I do have some concerns as I'm not as muscular and skinny as I once was (I was very athletic up until about 25), but I still feel sexually desirable, especially in a suit. I still have nice shoulders and chest which are important in a suit... my waist just got bigger which a suit hides. Once the clothes come off, I don't feel as sexy as I once did, but I still feel sexy.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

No. I rather like the way I look, but the idea of anyone being sexually attracted to me just weirds me out. Though the fact that I look like a 12-year-old might have something to do with that.


----------



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes. I'm a very sexual person.


----------



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

wiarumas said:


> Yes. I do have some concerns as I'm not as muscular and skinny as I once was (I was very athletic up until about 25), but I still feel sexually desirable,* especially in a suit.* I still have nice shoulders and chest which are important in a suit... my waist just got bigger which a suit hides. Once the clothes come off, I don't feel as sexy as I once did, but I still feel sexy.


Pictures or it isn't true! lol


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Do I feel sexually desirable?
I never have


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Do I feel sexually desirable?
Never have either. Only people who treats like I am sexually desirable are strippers, but some nights they have seemed to view me as the innocent non-sexual being only they to put up a front. Either that or my friends are scaring them away.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

MyDarkAngel said:


> Pictures or it isn't true! lol

















Luckily I just got some suits made and took a few pics the other day. I developed a new found respect for teen girls who perfected taking pictures of themselves with their phone. Its harder than you think lol.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

wiarumas said:


> View attachment 34530
> View attachment 34531
> 
> 
> Luckily I just got some suits made and took a few pics the other day. I developed a new found respect for teen girls who perfected taking pictures of themselves with their phone. Its harder than you think lol.


you gotta hold it more to the side and look up! smile!!

the solution is to take mooooooooooore pictures..... lookin good!


----------



## societiesbestenemy (Apr 5, 2012)

what...... is... this.. sexually desirable?


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm too oblivious to other people's motivations to feel sexually desirable. But I am very aware of myself as a sexual being, if that makes any sense.


----------



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

wiarumas said:


> View attachment 34530
> View attachment 34531
> 
> 
> Luckily I just got some suits made and took a few pics the other day. I developed a new found respect for teen girls who perfected taking pictures of themselves with their phone. Its harder than you think lol.


It is most certainly true. Most certainly. hahaha


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

No.

I used to be really physically fit. I had a ripped body and awesome guns. But I've since somewhat suffered the curse of the beer...


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

No. I have never known the feeling of truly being desired.
Drunk people excluded.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been desired, but I don't see myself as desireable... if that makes any sense.....


----------



## MonogamyIsNice (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, I'm desirable, and no I have not always felt that way - just since about 16 or so when puberty finally started pulling weight with my appearance and I started getting feedback as well. I've only really gotten more attractive since then, received a ton more feedback, and been sexual with people.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

I... do, somewhat. Think I'm desirable. ... hesitantly : / 

It depends a whole lot on various factors... times of the day, often. When I get home from work, quite undesirable. When I wake up in the morning? Rather more-so. Often when I'm out, depending on what I'm wearing, and if I'm having a good hair day or not. : P And in the rare cases when it seems to me that I've found a woman who might be attracted to me... like a couple nights ago, at fencing class, or some time last weekend where I *think*, when I passed by a couple women working in a cosmetics department and I greeted them in passing, doing my little head-nod-and-fist-against-heart thing that I do, when I got around the corner I heard them suddenly start squealing and *maybe* saying something about a "handsome guy" (probably misheard... oh well, I'll pretend, for the sake of my ego : P ). One way or another, though, it's quite rare that I get any clear signs from women that they find me attractive. 

I definitely haven't always felt this way. I've gotten into much better shape in the last few years, which has helped, and I've become more concerned with fashion (or... no, not precisely more concerned, but have found things that are more flattering, I think). And, frankly, when I was younger, sexuality wasn't a huge deal for me - I felt sexual, kinda, but not that much. It's something that's hit me hard only in the last few years (you know... now that I'm around women roughly 0% of the time). 

But now, I definitely am "aware of myself as a sexual being", and that is likely a huge part in why I'm more likely to consider myself "desirable" (at least in my mind) now. I'm conscious about it, and I consciously try to evoke that image in how I dress, how I move... etc. 

though that all tumbles out of my head the moment a woman talks to me - people don't often talk to me out of the blue, so when it happens i get startled and quiet and don't know how to respond


----------



## esoterictimes (Mar 15, 2012)

On most days, just not in a crazed ego maniac sort of way.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

I do feel sexually desirable... I just don't feel the need to connect sexually. I am more of a flirt...the eternal playmate.

I have felt that people are drawn to me as if by a magnet. In real life, of course. Online I am quite the "alienator".


----------



## hottie (Feb 17, 2012)

I sure do! You should too, it's reassuring.


----------



## Lloydy (Mar 7, 2012)

Xistiller said:


> I'm not opposed to swapping gear periodically. If only things were detachable.


Like Mr Potato head? What a magnificent idea. Ill take a new nose, eyebrows, lips, hair....oh sod it just give me the lot, if i looked like Mr Potato head himself i would probably have more success with the ladies  

I do not think people find me sexually desirable but they dont know what they are missing. Once a lady is hooked im incredibly sexy particularly behind closed doors but my public displays of affection in nightclubs with previous lovers or significant others have been enough for me to catch other women gawking jealously wondering why their boyfriends never treat them with such lust and sexual desire. With that in mind i myself would consider myself sexy (though fugly) but i do not believe others do.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

Lloydy said:


> Like Mr Potato head? What a magnificent idea. Ill take a new nose, eyebrows, lips, hair....oh sod it just give me the lot, if i looked like Mr Potato head himself i would probably have more success with the ladies
> 
> I do not think people find me sexually desirable but they dont know what they are missing. Once a lady is hooked im incredibly sexy particularly behind closed doors but my public displays of affection in nightclubs with previous lovers or significant others have been enough for me to catch other women gawking jealously wondering why their boyfriends never treat them with such lust and sexual desire. With that in mind i myself would consider myself sexy (though fugly) but i do not believe others do.


I think you're good looking! And this isn't even a come on!


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

No. I put on quite a bit of weight a few years ago and haven't been able to take it off. I was always on the slim side of healthy and now I'm definitely in the overweight category. Makes me feel much less sexually desirable... but just as sexually desirous.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

No, but I don't really care if I am to begin with :/


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

hottie said:


> I sure do! You should too, it's reassuring.


Not for everyone it isn't. Feeling sexually desirable would make me feel kind of creepy and uncomfortable.

Of course, that's just little ol' asexy-ish me... I guess most people probably want to be thought of as desirable. (?)


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I often get looks from random girls I don't know, and comments on how "cute" I am when they think I can't hear, plus I have emerging pecs and a six pack, I feel pretty sexually desirable, but I still want to feel sexually irresistible.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

> Do you feel sexually desirable? Are you aware or conscious of yourself as a sexual person or being?


In the right situations, heck yes. It depends, obviously, on how comfortable I feel and how appropriate it is for me to be thinking about myself as a sexual person or gauging how desirable I feel or believe I am in a particular moment. People shouldn't be thinking about this stuff all of the time and boundaries are good. But when I am comfortable and it is appropriate, I feel something analogous to











Hah, I like this post with my current avatar


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope, and that's fine with me. I haven't been in a romantic relationship in close to a decade now, and I doubt I'll be in one anytime soon, and I don't have sex outside of such a relationship, so my opinion on this particular aspect has little bearing that matters. *shrug*

Besides, ultimately, I'd prefer an SO be attracted to me for my more intrinsic qualities anyway. Personality, experiences, and so on. All things considered, I'm quite content being overlooked by the more shallow folks by being too ugly in their eyes. P I want someone to want me for me, not for my body. Especially since I'm older than 30 and my body is on the downhill slope from it's biological prime anyway.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, and I'm anther one who's a very sexual person. But I feel like my confidence in my sexuality is part of what makes me sexually desirable to others. I don't quite know how to put it into words but I like to feel sexual and that doesn't mean that I need someone else to sexually desire me...maybe similar to what @knittigan said, I'm very aware of myself as a sexual being and I enjoy that awareness and the feeling that comes with it. I think that's the thing others find attractive - I know it's the thing I sometimes do, so long as it doesn't cross the line into cocky.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

sleepyhead said:


> Yes, and I'm anther one who's a very sexual person. But I feel like my confidence in my sexuality is part of what makes me sexually desirable to others. I don't quite know how to put it into words but I like to feel sexual and that doesn't mean that I need someone else to sexually desire me...maybe similar to what @knittigan said, I'm very aware of myself as a sexual being and I enjoy that awareness and the feeling that comes with it. I think that's the thing others find attractive - I know it's the thing I sometimes do, so long as it doesn't cross the line into cocky.


I like the way that you expanded on this. I feel very much the same way. I think that I give off quite intense sexual vibes to other people because I'm very comfortably with my sexuality. But I still don't identify with the connotations of being or feeling sexually desirable. It's somehow different than that/


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

As long as I have had a shower...


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Nope, I'm pretty disgusting to be honest.


----------



## Deathbagel (Feb 18, 2012)

Dylio said:


> I like to think I am, which is good because I LOVE sex. But only with the right person! The relationship im in right now is FULL of sex, but my others haven't been. I'm 18 (young enough that everything is in the right places), and I also just got a job that makes 6 figures a year... That might make some people want to have sex with me. La la la la la. I love life.


Not that it's really relevant, but what job that an 18 year old can get pays 6 figures? The hell?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I know I'm sexually desirable, but I've always had this lingering thought in the back of my head that men need a certain "version" of me to find me truly desirable. That version wears make-up, etc.

When I walk around with my hair up, and glasses, no make-up...nah, I think inside I feel like I'm some kind of "plain" or nerdy woman...but surprisingly the last guy I was having sex with on a regular basis was much younger than me, and still flirted with me or wanted to have sex with me even though regularly seeing me in nerd mode.

I think it's just that I'm acutely aware of how visual men are because I've done adult entertainment work, and even before that of course I was fed social messages that women must be very groomed and fashionable to be presentable...so psychologically I don't feel as desirable when I don't project a certain image, I guess.

The exception would be when I've been working out. I think maybe even in women testosterone may be released during a heavy aerobic work out, and sometimes I would feel very sexy and confident, like say in my running clothes with no make-up and sweaty. Maybe because of exercise endorphins combined with body confidence.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

To some people sure!


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

No, my personality is nothing to be attracted to either. I am the ugly ducking in every way. (meant that my personality is very morbid and hard to match)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Lloydy said:


> Like Mr Potato head? What a magnificent idea. Ill take a new nose, eyebrows, lips, hair....oh sod it just give me the lot, if i looked like Mr Potato head himself i would probably have more success with the ladies
> 
> I do not think people find me sexually desirable but they dont know what they are missing. Once a lady is hooked im incredibly sexy particularly behind closed doors but my public displays of affection in nightclubs with previous lovers or significant others have been enough for me to catch other women gawking jealously wondering why their boyfriends never treat them with such lust and sexual desire. With that in mind i myself would consider myself sexy (though fugly) but i do not believe others do.


I'm not sure why you think you are ugly, from looking at your photograph I would be inclined to disagree.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, but I haven't always felt that way. It's very fulfilling.


----------



## Lloydy (Mar 7, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I'm not sure why you think you are ugly, from looking at your photograph I would be inclined to disagree.


 I did not think that i was, but i get a lot of rejection and base my assesment from my success (or lack of it). I also believe its not just my looks but the way i carry myself and present myself to the world - i am an INTJ after all. If i were a sexually desirable person then i would not have been single for a very long time after each relationship i have been in, i would have more success in finding S/O's and would more easily achieve other things in life that i wanted because i do believe that its easier to get the things you want when you are more appealing to folk. 

This is something i am working on though as i do believe there is a better way one can carry and introduce themselves in order to make a better first impression and become more desirable


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Lloydy said:


> I did not think that i was, but i get a lot of rejection and base my assesment from my success (or lack of it). I also believe its not just my looks but the way i carry myself and present myself to the world - i am an INTJ after all. If i were a sexually desirable person then i would not have been single for a very long time after each relationship i have been in, i would have more success in finding S/O's and would more easily achieve other things in life that i wanted because i do believe that its easier to get the things you want when you are more appealing to folk.
> 
> This is something i am working on though as i do believe there is a better way one can carry and introduce themselves in order to make a better first impression and become more desirable


People can be single for long periods of time after relationships for a multitude of reasons, such as not meeting enough people, having very high standards, lacking confidence, or putting too much effort into the "wrong" person i.e. the one person you want doesn't want you in return.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Dylio said:


> I work in sales, and I'm really good at it!!! I work great with people and can get them excited really easily. I make great commissions  last week I made $2000


 Good for you! You do sound like such an xSxP 7... : )


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Sometimes online, because I know some people like my renegade persona. Offline, rarely, because I don't radiate sexuality and I'm dissatisfied with my body. I am dimly aware that my appearance appeals to some, but maybe because it doesn't appeal to an especially attractive crop, that makes me feel weird rather than sexy.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Leering drooling animals won't let me forget it for just a minute, unfortunately. When I was younger and more naive, I wondered: "why do they starreee at meeee!?" I developed a complex, thinking I was weird looking. I asked people close to me though, and they told me: "cuz ure pretty." So I thought well why on earth would that make people stare. (Demisexual, so I don't feel the same compulsion). I asked one guy what he thinks they're thinking of when they leer.. and he said simply, "sex." That freaked me out a bit. I thought, how on earth could someone think that about a random stranger. Then theres all the groady comments they make.

Anyway, yes I do but I don't appreciate it unless its coming from someone who I am romantically involved with.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, and most of the time it pisses me off. Sure it feels good to know that, sure i do _want_ to be, however, there is far more important criteria to look at and most people seem to just go based off what they see that they "like." Sex is first either directly or indirectly in so many peoples minds its sickening, I know it is difficult for some to break this trend of thinking, myself included, but I see it as far more than just necessary. 

Awareness of myself as a sexual being? Uhh, I have a penis? Other than that the implication I can not say yes to, because it makes it seem as though that is my objective or my reality, sexuality, which it is not. It is a part of it that I want only to exist under the right conditions.


----------



## emberwing (Jan 19, 2011)

Not usually. I've been told I have perfect eyebrows- definitely the most unique compliment on my body I've gotten, and it spawned a whole conversation among my class at my all girls school cause they actually didn't believe I didn't get them plucked, let alone never been to a spa! I'm pretty skinny I guess, having a fast metabolism or whatever, but I don;t feel like people look a me an go 'damn, that girl be beautiful.'
I feel like my hair is always a mess and my teeth are too yellow. And I bite my nails.

And frankly, the idea that what dudes think when they see a 'hot' girl is 'sex' freaks me out.
Just another day in the life of a demisexual


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess I do since a lot of people find me sexually desirable, but I didn't always. I had low self esteem. But I heard people matter-of-factly saying things like "well, let's face it, you're really good looking/hot/attractive/etc" over and over again, which at first I thought was weird. Then it dawned on me just how often I saw girls sneaking glances at me out of the corner of my eye when they thought I wasn't looking, or how often turned to face one and saw that she'd already been staring at me. It was a really weird realization...it felt really good but I still only half believe it.

Yeah, I see myself as a sexual being but I don't think I'm as dependent on sex as a lot of people are. It feels great but I wouldn't call it a need. I really like sex but my libido isn't as strong as many people's.


----------



## onebelo (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah i thought i was really good looking when i had hair but my hairline started receeding so i shaved it off


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Val1991 (Dec 21, 2011)

No. I never have...
I've always been insecure about my skin. I have a immuno-skin disorder called hydradenitis suppurativa. My body overreacts to irritation in certain glands where I sweat and causes them to inflame and swell. They're very cyst like and very painful and they take a while to go away and when they do, they leave horrid scars. And there is no known cure. Anyway, I don't have it as bad as alot of others do, but still has quite an impact on me. And people don't even know that I have it because all the areas that are affected are in areas that are covered by clothing. So I'll be walking with a grimace on a bad day and people have no idea that I'm in pain and I don't tell them because, I mean...how do you explain something like that to people? I have explained it to a couple of people, but they either don't fully understand it or are kinda grossed out. Some days though I wish I could call into work and be like "Hey, my skin is _killing_ me, can I stay home?" But, alas... Anyway, I can deal the the occasional discomfort, but the scars are the worst. I'm overweight but _very_ active and healthy and I carry my weight well. I'm kinda pretty on a good day. But I'm 21 and I've never had a boyfriend or dated or even had someone be interested in me and I'm to afraid at the idea of getting close to someone because I'm so insecure about my skin. I feel like if they knew and could see it, they wouldn't be interested in me. At all. And maybe even be apalled. So I don't reach out or flirt (not that I'd be very good at that anyway, darn my intp-ness) But I'd be devastated emotionally if I got pushed away because of it, so I hide. ^^

I'd love to be close to someone though. I want a special someone to spill my intp, child-like affection on. I want kids. I try not to think about because it hurts. But I have to get over my barrier. Until then I will never feel sexually attractive, and I assume no one else will see me that way...


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

nevermore said:


> Then it dawned on me just how often I saw girls sneaking glances at me out of the corner of my eye when they thought I wasn't looking, or how often turned to face one and saw that she'd already been staring at me. It was a really weird realization...it felt really good but I still only half believe it.


This makes me glad I'm ugly. I would find that annoying. I've always thought it would have been nice to be attractive, but if I had people staring at me, no thanks, rather be fugly... lol

By ugly I mean not-attractive... it's not like I have some appalling face scar or weigh 400 pounds. I'm just unremarkably normal and average, with a bit of geek to me.



Val1991 said:


> No. I never have...
> I've always been insecure about my skin. I have a immuno-skin disorder called hydradenitis suppurativa. My body overreacts to irritation in certain glands where I sweat and causes them to inflame and swell. They're very cyst like and very painful and they take a while to go away and when they do, they leave horrid scars. And there is no known cure. Anyway, I don't have it as bad as alot of others do, but still has quite an impact on me. And people don't even know that I have it because all the areas that are affected are in areas that are covered by clothing. So I'll be walking with a grimace on a bad day and people have no idea that I'm in pain and I don't tell them because, I mean...how do you explain something like that to people? I have explained it to a couple of people, but they either don't fully understand it or are kinda grossed out. Some days though I wish I could call into work and be like "Hey, my skin is _killing_ me, can I stay home?" But, alas... Anyway, I can deal the the occasional discomfort, but the scars are the worst. I'm overweight but _very_ active and healthy and I carry my weight well. I'm kinda pretty on a good day. But I'm 21 and I've never had a boyfriend or dated or even had someone be interested in me and I'm to afraid at the idea of getting close to someone because I'm so insecure about my skin. I feel like if they knew and could see it, they wouldn't be interested in me. At all. And maybe even be apalled. So I don't reach out or flirt (not that I'd be very good at that anyway, darn my intp-ness) But I'd be devastated emotionally if I got pushed away because of it, so I hide. ^^
> 
> I'd love to be close to someone though. I want a special someone to spill my intp, child-like affection on. I want kids. I try not to think about because it hurts. But I have to get over my barrier. Until then I will never feel sexually attractive, and I assume no one else will see me that way...


That's rough.  *hugs*


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Yes, now more than ever.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you feel sexually desirable?Yes, that's the problem.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

If possible, I would clone myself and pleasure the hell out of me. Does that count as yes?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Dylio said:


> If possible, I would clone myself and pleasure the hell out of me. Does that count as yes?


Lol, I remember looking through my high school yearbook a few years after I graduated and thinking to myself "oh, the guy in that picture is hot". On closer inspection, I discovered he was actually me... :blushed:

I don't know if having sex with your clone is technically considered incest, but I can't imagine anyone would better know how to please you than your own self...


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

*Do you feel sexually desirable?* * If yes, have you always felt this way? *

Yes and yes. 
*
Are you aware or conscious of yourself as a sexual person or being?*

No, it's not something I'm conscious of in daily life. Being sexually harrassed by men doesn't make me aware of it either....it just makes me aware of _their_ sexual impulses, which I _don't want_ to be made aware of.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Half and half; I would not want people to be drawn to me for physical reasons alone and only truly care if I was desirable to a significant other, for me being the most noticed or objectified would not be equatable to 'sexually desirable'. 

Then again I tend to relate to demisexual attitudes a bit more in the partial or imperfect sense that I would not wish to sleep with another unless I sensed a strong emotional bond, that can only occur when personalities or life goals align (I still find people attractive but desirable from a casual fling perspective).


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

Absolutely. Just a win^win.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't see myself as sexually appealing in any way, but I'll also admit that my self-image is drastically, completely unrealistically skewed to the point that I have no actual idea what I really look like or how I compare to others (I typically assume I'm the ugliest thing in the room and with no data to confirm this...well, it's left me stuck)...so I dunno.

I am perfectly capable of seeing others as sexually desirable, though. Not that I'd ever do anything about it.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Lol hardly. D:

I'm too pasty white and scruffy looking. I'm also short and on the stubby (thought not fat) side. Not very sexy at all.

However, my love thinks I'm attractive and so that's good enough for me.

I don't tend to view others as sexually desirable either though, not even once they get close to me. I only start viewing people sexually if I've formed romantic feelings for them, and even then very mild ones.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I do.
Did I always? Why, of course not. I used to be young and scared and self-conscious.

Once I became completely cool with myself and comfortable with my sexuality, it simply shows. And that makes you desirable.
I think most of what makes a person sexually desirable is not about looks- though that is bonus. But it's about their aura, the attitude they exude. People feel your attitude- I don't care what type you are.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I do, and I always have. It's actually been a bad thing for most of my life. Most other young girls weren't aware of their effect on certain types.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope...

I think I'm attractive, but I don't feel like I'm sexually desirable.


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nope, neither attractive, nor sexually desirable. :blushed:


----------



## KingFrog (Feb 15, 2012)

The only thing I really got going for me is my out-of-the-box humor and way of thinking.
Cute and Charming.
But I don't believe I have the body to instantly attract women before speaking.

So, huh, I guess not. What a pity party.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm satisfied with my physical appeal. 

My personality throws some people off and attracts others. . . and I'm not looking to change that. 



dejavu said:


> I don't feel like I'm sexually desirable.


Nonsense 

You're very desirable.


----------



## Alto (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think I'm particularly sexually desirable, but in all honesty, I just don't really know. It's not particularly easy to solicit feedback on this kind of thing, and as I don't ever think of myself in a sexual way, I don't really impute the feeling to others.

As mentioned above, I just don't really think of myself in that way. Because of my height, I'm somewhat of an "attraction" - but this doesn't mean that I'm necessarily "attractive".

P.S. I'm incredibly surprised that this thing has gone 11 pages without a reference to the song "I'm sexy and I know it".......


----------



## EdBogie (Aug 15, 2011)

The very thought of me being sexually desirable to anyone seems absolutely absurd to me; I've never seen myself as attractive in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

In some respects, I'm glad I'm not all that desirable. It must be incredibly distracting. Even if you wouldn't have people commenting about it all the time, just knowing they're looking, or drooling.... *shudder* :frustrating:

I appreciate the freedom that comes with going unnoticed. Especially having to never deal with creeps. :tongue: Even being hit with the ugly stick has its benefits.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think I am but I think I could be I think anyone could be if they really wanted to. However I'd like to consider myself more adorable xD


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, but eh. I miss being just "cute". It feels like guys that show interest always have an ulterior motive, now.

Maybe I'm just more aware than I used to be. [/cynical]

@Alto the song instantly started playing in my mind, too xD


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes I feel sexually desirable. I've pretty much felt this way since I was 5. Yes, I'm consciously aware I'm a sexual being. 

Never really saw it as anything other than it is. There is both good and bad to it.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

Cedar said:


> Saw this in a post in this section and thought it was a good question to ask.
> 
> Do you feel sexually desirable? If yes, have you always felt this way?
> 
> Are you aware or conscious of yourself as a sexual person or being?



Yes, definitely. Haven't always felt this way. When I was younger I was more concerned with wanting people to recognize me as being smart, and so paid no mind to sexual advances or compliments...even to the point of refuting them. Somewhat recently I've come to terms with myself being a bit of a tour de force. Even a year ago you never would have heard me say that...I never would have so much as thought it. Maybe it's just hitting 25 and having that quarter-life crisis. I don't want to waste my prime belittling myself or selling myself short. 

And while I didn't think of myself as being exceedingly sexually desirable, I've always been a highly sexual being. Embracing myself and refusing to apologize or play the modest card so others don't feel bad about themselves has increased that exponentially. A few weeks ago I was told, "Jesus, everything about you screams sex, even though you don't act sexy." I attribute that to sexual self-acceptance. Everything about me "screams sex" because I AM sex.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

Not really. I'm pubescent, and I've got pretty bad Gyno which makes me super self-conscious, but I've been working out lately, and I do feel a bit more confident. Equally sexually unattractive, however.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.............. It normally depends on my general well being and the amount of attention I receive from the opposite sex.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I swear I almost seduced myself when I looked into a mirror with dim lighting.
I think i'm just a narcissist, although a know that at least 2 people want me sexually.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

*Do you feel sexually desirable?*
Only when someone actively desires me. 

*Are you aware or conscious of yourself as a sexual person or being? *
Yes.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yes I feel sexually desirable. I've pretty much felt this way since I was 5. Yes, I'm consciously aware I'm a sexual being.
> 
> Never really saw it as anything other than it is. There is both good and bad to it.


Since you were 5? How?


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

Cedar said:


> Do you feel sexually desirable?


 Yes



Cedar said:


> If yes, have you always felt this way?


 No, not really.



Cedar said:


> Are you aware or conscious of yourself as a sexual person or being?


 I'm confused.


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> Embracing myself and refusing to apologize or play the modest card so others don't feel bad about themselves has increased that exponentially. A few weeks ago I was told, "Jesus, everything about you screams sex, even though you don't act sexy." I attribute that to sexual self-acceptance. Everything about me "screams sex" because I AM sex.


 Thats one of the awesomest complements ever. I hope I recieve it someday. New goal. i think i'll note this down.



Alto said:


> I don't think I'm particularly sexually desirable, but in all honesty, I just don't really know. It's not particularly easy to solicit feedback on this kind of thing, and as I don't ever think of myself in a sexual way, I don't really impute the feeling to others.


Wear enhancing briefs and board shorts, and that will change. Mess up your hair with hair wax and wear flip flops, grab an intellectual book (Albert Camus is good), and go to your trendiest local coffee shop. Eye girls once in a while without being stalker-y, but you dont care if they know you notice. Start a conversation with someone whose body language responds by saying "You look like an interesting person, you should come talk to me". That one worked on me, of course the guy was American Irish and hot as hell. Still, if you've got attitude, and someone smiles, it should work. Guys, make notes.



nevermore said:


> I don't know if having sex with your clone is technically considered incest, but I can't imagine anyone would better know how to please you than your own self...


 Wouldn't there be some kind of anomaly, like we'd both start blipping or alternately turning invisible because of being too close? like feedback?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Tristan427 said:


> Since you were 5? How?


What do you mean "how"? I just did. And I also remember masturbating at 5 and having fantasies. I've always felt like a sexual creature.


----------

